# Lily Still Having Digestive Issues..help please



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never seen anything like this. Lily was getting better. I've had her on nothing but boiled chicken breast and rice for several days. For breakfast this morning, I started her on Wellness canned duck & rice. I mixed 1/3 of this with 2/3 chicken and rice and did the same at dinner. After dinner, she had diarrhea.(Warning-gross description) There was a lot of mucous. It was the worst she has ever had. What is really weird is she only poops once a day. I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow. Please pray for my sweet Lily. Something is wrong. I just can't imagine what could be wrong.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

April my advice besides calling your Vet is to not give her any canned dog food...Just try a little chic/rice small amounts...Make sure she is drinking water.Hope she starts to feel better...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- sending prayers for sweet little Lily. I think that Wellness may not agree with her digestive system.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers and good luck wishes going your way, April. 

Try to bring a stool sample with you tomorrow, even if it's on a wee wee pad. 

I don't use canned food at all, it's just me. Perhaps you can mix a little dry food with the chicken and rice. Somehow I feel like the dry food would be more binding. You know what I mean? 

Feel better beautiful girl. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Praying for your little Lily.

hugs


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola just had a similar thing. Just couldn't get her right with just diet. She has ended up on Metronidozole and probiotics. Finally she had a normal poo today...... what fun we have


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

April, on the one hand my Ru and soft mucousy stools with a bit of blood for quite a while, with no serious side effects. She was on a prescription diet for a long time. She had recurring bouts, but has been fine for several years now. On the other hand, you heard about how quickly Pepper got very sick. I don't want to alarm you, but, if you haven't done so, read up on HGE....at least to rule it out.
I'll be holding precious little Lily close with loving thoughts for her rapid recovery. White rice only tonight.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon Lily. I can't really suggest anything, it may be just a matter of smaller meals, for a little longer. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- sending prayers for sweet little Lily. I think that Wellness may not agree with her digestive system.


Ever since my vet put Rose on grain free, Lily hasn't been right. I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to keep feeding them both the same food.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

kathym said:


> April my advice besides calling your Vet is to not give her any canned dog food...Just try a little chic/rice small amounts...Make sure she is drinking water.Hope she starts to feel better...


Thanks, Kathy. She feels fine and drinks well. She'll be staying on chicken & rice until the vet says otherwise.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

KAG said:


> Prayers and good luck wishes going your way, April.
> 
> Try to bring a stool sample with you tomorrow, even if it's on a wee wee pad.
> 
> ...


Will do-thanks, Kerry!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

fleurdelys said:


> Praying for your little Lily.
> 
> hugs


Thank you so much!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Lola just had a similar thing. Just couldn't get her right with just diet. She has ended up on Metronidozole and probiotics. Finally she had a normal poo today...... what fun we have


Awe-poor little Lola. I have been using probiotics but Lily may need some of that Metro-stuff, too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> April, on the one hand my Ru and soft mucousy stools with a bit of blood for quite a while, with no serious side effects. She was on a prescription diet for a long time. She had recurring bouts, but has been fine for several years now. On the other hand, you heard about how quickly Pepper got very sick. I don't want to alarm you, but, if you haven't done so, read up on HGE....at least to rule it out.
> I'll be holding precious little Lily close with loving thoughts for her rapid recovery. White rice only tonight.


This has been going on for several weeks. There has been no blood, thank goodness and she's eating, drinking, and even playing. I'm pretty sure it's not HGE. I'm hoping the vet can figure it out.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Feel better soon Lily. I can't really suggest anything, it may be just a matter of smaller meals, for a little longer. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


Thank you, Brenda.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Awe-poor little Lola. I have been using probiotics but Lily may need some of that Metro-stuff, too.


Oh! just to let you know, the probiotics are industrial strength only on prescription. It worked by itself last time for Lola, but I wanted to go with the metronidole this time as well to make sure we covered all bases. The Probiotics are called Fast Balance GI. and comes in a brown paste in a syringe. Lola loves in and considers it a treat, all be it a $40.00 one. :smilie_tischkante: If you take in a stool sample they will probably want to send it off. They did with Lola but found nothing, the problem is that the sample is small and may not show anything even if there is something to find.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

April, I don't know if this helps or not but my malt cannot handle any of the Wellness canned food. I have no idea why but I did ask my vet at one point and he says that there canned food has TOO many ingredients. I know for sure that Vanilla has very bad watery poops on this food so I do not give her anything from Wellness.
Hope you get to the bottom of this and that your little girl feels better soon.
Jenna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so sorry to hear that Lily still isn't feeling well. Tyler used to be on Wellness canned and did fine...he was just ridiculously finicky so I changed off to home cooking. Now he eats each meal with gusto. Definitely a vet visit and if you can scoop some poop and put it in a plastic bag I would do it. Hoping the meds might help but as others said, keep it simple right now. Sending love. I'm going away for work tomorrow but will try to check in.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Ever since my vet put Rose on grain free, Lily hasn't been right. I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to keep feeding them both the same food.


Not all dogs can handle grain-free. It's really an individual thing. I think some just need the extra fiber that's provided by grains to hold things together or something. Good luck with your Lily.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope she's feeling better quickly! 



beckinwolf said:


> Not all dogs can handle grain-free. It's really an individual thing. I think some just need the extra fiber that's provided by grains to hold things together or something. Good luck with your Lily.


This is what I'm thinking too now. I don't believe (anymore) in the 'has to be 'grain-free'' trend that so many believe in now. for some, it's probably a good thing, but I also think it's a bit of a fad too and doesn't work for all.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We just wanted to wish Lily good luck at her Vet appointment! :hugging:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Poor Lily ! Think positively, she is probably just having food issues which is the easiest fix.

We were having major digestive issues with Mika, she was throwing up everything for months. 4 visits to our regular vet, 4 diet changes, and nothing worked. The wonderful SM fam recommended I see a doggie nutritionist and with one visit she was gaining the weight back and was healthy as ever. I highly recommend seeing one if you are still having issues after this appointment. I didn't even know doggie nutritionists existed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, sorry to hear about sweet little Lily! I am sure you are especially concerned as she is small! :smpullhair:
When we were in the US I tried Wellness & took it w/to Germany too. Honestly, it looks and smells like dog food.:smrofl: Kitzel could not tolerate it---his stool wasn't good from it either. He has a cast-iron stomach so I am not sure why that happened but after 2 tries I decided to use kibble when I travel & let him eat fresh. I home-cook at home & we have NEVER had any eating issues. OK, so I am a good cook. :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My Lilly had a bout with runny stools. The vet said it looked like too much protein. DH used chicken for treating and he likes to treat. Since we limit the chicken she has gotten all better. And we now give white rice and sweet potato with her wellness kibble in the morning. hope this helps.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Hope Lilly is feeling better today.....


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

April Hope you get the best answer soon. It is interesting to read all the posts since loose stool is a common (but hopefully not frequent problem). I know using chicken as bait at a dog show when my dog doesn't eat it normally at home usually causes trouble.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Lily is not feeling well...hope all goes well at the vet's today.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. This morning, she pooped little pebbles. I don't get it. I've never heard of going from diarrhea to constipation in 12 hours! This is so weird.:smilie_tischkante: I hope the vet can figure it out. Our appointment is a 2pm. (eastern) Please pray for wisdom for the vet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have no suggestions for u , all i know is that dolce has a very sensitive stomach and he cant tolerate any canned food , i feed him welness kibble n he has no problem .. i also feed grandma lucys at times and he does ok but only on little bits at a time. i will be praying that the vet figures out whats wrong w ur baby .. hugs as i know how worried u must be ..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- will be sending lots of prayers and positive energy your way. Please keep us posted on what the Vet has to say.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*We're back from the vet...*

Okay, first the good news. Lily is healthy and nothing showed up in the poop. Now the bad news. The vet thinks it's food intolerance/allergy issues. She wants Lily on the Wellness Core fish diet or the Natural Balance fish & sweet potato. She also gave me another probiotic to try. I guess I can kiss goodbye feeding my girls the same food.:smilie_tischkante: Thanks everyone for your prayers and support. They mean so much to me.:wub: I hope this diet change works. I hope to get small "tootsie rolls.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news. . . I think. . . hope/pray that things come out well (pun intended) for Ms. Lily! Blessings & love,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good she is back, I am sure she will be on the mend in no time. I actually think Lola has a few allergy issues, oddly enough to fish....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, hey. My nickname for my Darla is my little tootsie roll midgee. LOL Good luck with the food changes. Thank God Lily will be alright. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

For the longest time I thought my Jett was one that needed some good grains in his diet. Now I realize that what he really needed was more of a moderate protein (instead of a higher protein) and some good starchy carbs like sweet potato or yam. The only reason I really like grain free for mine is that I noticed a marked improvement in all 3 of mine with tear stains when we switched to grain free. Otherwise, the only ones that truly need to be on grain free imho are those with allergies, digestive issues, and achy joints to help keep the inflammation in the body down. Often digestive problems are really more of an allergy issue so it sounds like your vet is really up on things.

You may want to make sure to do digestive enzymes if they aren't in the probiotic you are using. And since your vet is suspicious of food allergies, stay with a plant based probiotic. So many aren't and even if they look like they are, they contain dairy or whey and often dogs with allergies can't handle dairy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm happy to read the update, April. I hope that you can identify the allergy easily. Might I suggest a little canned pumpkin to help with regularity? Not the pumpkin pie mix, just plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - just got to FL and checking in. So glad to hear that Lily is okay and it's a food allergy given other things it could have been. It shouldn't be that big a deal feeding each one of them differently. If it works, it'll just fit into your life. Did the doc give you anything else in the meantime to settle her stomach?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani had a bout with runny bloody mucousy (sorry for the description) poop last fall when I instroduced chicken to his diet. The Vet determined that he had an allergy to chicken. since then I haven't fed him any chicken - most of his protein consists of fish and sometimes lamb but no poultry whatsoever and he's been fine ever since. Hope Lily is better soon - it's so sad to see them havign to go all the time and you know it hurts them too. It got to the point that now everytime Aolani poops he raises one paw to his belly :-(


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Great news. . . I think. . . hope/pray that things come out well (pun intended) for Ms. Lily! Blessings & love,


:HistericalSmiley:Thank you!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Good she is back, I am sure she will be on the mend in no time. I actually think Lola has a few allergy issues, oddly enough to fish....


 I hope Lily isn't. I wouldn't know what to try next. :blink:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

KAG said:


> Hey, hey. My nickname for my Darla is my little tootsie roll midgee. LOL Good luck with the food changes. Thank God Lily will be alright.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


That's what we want-tootsie roll midgees!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> For the longest time I thought my Jett was one that needed some good grains in his diet. Now I realize that what he really needed was more of a moderate protein (instead of a higher protein) and some good starchy carbs like sweet potato or yam. The only reason I really like grain free for mine is that I noticed a marked improvement in all 3 of mine with tear stains when we switched to grain free. Otherwise, the only ones that truly need to be on grain free imho are those with allergies, digestive issues, and achy joints to help keep the inflammation in the body down. Often digestive problems are really more of an allergy issue so it sounds like your vet is really up on things.
> 
> You may want to make sure to do digestive enzymes if they aren't in the probiotic you are using. And since your vet is suspicious of food allergies, stay with a plant based probiotic. So many aren't and even if they look like they are, they contain dairy or whey and often dogs with allergies can't handle dairy.


Thanks for the tips, Crystal.:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My vet recommended to always switch up the different types of proteins to reduce their chance of actually developing an allergy.
For example rotating fish,chicken lamb, beef, every few months.

Hope Lilly improves with her new diet.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm happy to read the update, April. I hope that you can identify the allergy easily. Might I suggest a little canned pumpkin to help with regularity? Not the pumpkin pie mix, just plain canned pumpkin.


 Thanks, Linda! Got some:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - just got to FL and checking in. So glad to hear that Lily is okay and it's a food allergy given other things it could have been. It shouldn't be that big a deal feeding each one of them differently. If it works, it'll just fit into your life. Did the doc give you anything else in the meantime to settle her stomach?


Thanks, Sue. I have the ginger-mint tonic and it works!:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Johita said:


> Aolani had a bout with runny bloody mucousy (sorry for the description) poop last fall when I instroduced chicken to his diet. The Vet determined that he had an allergy to chicken. since then I haven't fed him any chicken - most of his protein consists of fish and sometimes lamb but no poultry whatsoever and he's been fine ever since. Hope Lily is better soon - it's so sad to see them havign to go all the time and you know it hurts them too. It got to the point that now everytime Aolani poops he raises one paw to his belly :-(


 Poor wittle Aowani:wub: We haven't had blood but my vet also thinks it is the chicken & poultry. Do you know of any of the canned fish that doesn't smell yucky or do you feed dry?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Poor wittle Aowani:wub: We haven't had blood but my vet also thinks it is the chicken & poultry. Do you know of any of the canned fish that doesn't smell yucky or do you feed dry?


 
I feed him FROMM Salmon a la Veg kibble and when I have it, I mix it with Grandma Lucy's lamb recipe. When I give him the Grandma Lucy's I give it to him for dinner only and the portions are about 25% FROMM and 75% GL. And every now and then I get a free sample of the Honest Kitchen and I make sure that it is either Zeal which I add a bit of kibble to as well or that it is the Preference recepi to which I add alaskan salmon which I have cooked in coconut oil. I often can't help myself eat a small portion of the salmon myself but Aolani doesn't seem to mind :innocent:. Sometimes I give him canned alaskan salmon - I forgot what brand it is but when I see it at Whole Foods I know which one it is. If I stop by there this week I will get back to you with the name. 

Hope this helps and that Lily's tummy is is all better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gee April, I see that you are trying to do better and best. Maybe you should just go back to the diet Weewee was on before all this started. She was doing fine, wasn't she? I was reading about home prepared food from a well known advocate, but when I heard that her precious darling got sick and died at nine years old...I stopped believing. We have seen so many trends in feeding that come and go, but I know that I have fed my dog babies high quality kibble for at least 25 years and they all thrived and lived to at least the average life span without problems. Except of course, for Ru's bought with IBS...which is totally gone while my old girl is gobbling up Duck & potatoe...and Wellness small breed kibble. 
I don't know anything for sure, I'm just sayin. 
Love and kisses to our baby girl from her Awntie Sylvie and her cuz, Mimi.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, that's a relief to hear it's not serious!
Crystal's post makes a lot sense to me also.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Gee April, I see that you are trying to do better and best. Maybe you should just go back to the diet Weewee was on before all this started. She was doing fine, wasn't she? I was reading about home prepared food from a well known advocate, but when I heard that her precious darling got sick and died at nine years old...I stopped believing. We have seen so many trends in feeding that come and go, but I know that I have fed my dog babies high quality kibble for at least 25 years and they all thrived and lived to at least the average life span without problems. Except of course, for Ru's bought with IBS...which is totally gone while my old girl is gobbling up Duck & potatoe...and Wellness small breed kibble.
> I don't know anything for sure, I'm just sayin.
> Love and kisses to our baby girl from her Awntie Sylvie and her cuz, Mimi.


I think you're right. She was eating Natural Balance venison & sweet potato. I'll give it a try.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

puppy lover said:


> Well, that's a relief to hear it's not serious!
> Crystal's post makes a lot sense to me also.


Thanks-I think so, too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Lily threw up....*

...It happened during the night. I had given her about 1 tblsp of the Wellness Core fish mixed with the chicken & rice for dinner. This was the first time ever she threw up. Poor baby. I'm going to take her off all Wellness products. I have both the Natur-vet probiotic with digestive enzymes and the Nutramax Proviable (a perscription) which was given to me by my vet. Neither one contain any dairy. @Crystal, I think you are right. I am going to try a more moderate protein. Lily was doing fine on the NB sweet potato and venison before the vet switched Rose. I'm going to try going back to that. Lily is a little trooper. She was happy, silly, and full of energy this morning and wolfed down(no pun intended:HistericalSmileyher chicken and rice. If anyone has any other advice, please share it. Thanks for all your support.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

aprilb said:


> ...It happened during the night. I had given her about 1 tblsp of the Wellness Core fish mixed with the chicken & rice for dinner. This was the first time ever she threw up. Poor baby. I'm going to take her off all Wellness products. I have both the Natur-vet probiotic with digestive enzymes and the Nutramax Proviable (a perscription) which was given to me by my vet. Neither one contain any dairy. @Crystal, I think you are right. I am going to try a more moderate protein. Lily was doing fine on the NB sweet potato and venison before the vet switched Rose. I'm going to try going back to that. Lily is a little trooper. She was happy, silly, and full of energy this morning and wolfed down(no pun intended:HistericalSmileyher chicken and rice. If anyone has any other advice, please share it. Thanks for all your support.:wub:


Poor baby. I agree, probably getting her back on the food she was doing well on is a good idea. Hope she doesn't throw up again and she feels better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i definitely agree u should go back to the food she was originally on ... and maybe now that she threw up shell feel better.. hugs lily .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I think you're right. She was eating Natural Balance venison & sweet potato. I'll give it a try.


A grain free, limited diet, moderate protein with a starchy tuberous veggie food. :thumbsup: Can't go wrong with that combo with a touchy digestive tract.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April, I hope Lilly is doing better. Did you change the food? What are you giving her now? Prayers for Lilly...rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I know my vet, when there are tummy issues, says no kibble whatsoever. How about feeding the real food version of the NB, sweet potato and boiled ground beef (to remove the fat) to get her back on track? or venison, but harder to get and more expensive. I find Lola can't handle food that is uncooked very well. I had tried using some kibble bits to help, but it just made things worse.


----------

